# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Стихи написанные не мной, а моим другом

## Юра111

Стихи написанные не мной, а моим другом. У него нет компьютера, поэтому попросил меня выставить их на ваш суд.

Доблестному Флоту

О флот ты наш великий
Детище великого Петра
Ты мощный, грозный, многоликий
И предан Родине до самого нутра

Ты бил врагов везде, где было море
Не только море, но и всякая вода
Ты чайкой белой на просторе
Летал неуязвимый никогда

Ты погибал, но не сдавался
И гордо реял над тобою стяг
Навечно в памяти людской остался
Непотопляемый “Варяг”

Воронеж, Архара, Азов
Тебе с пелёнок славу добывали
Под управленьем доблестных сынов
Россию славили, про честь не забывали

А сколько их простых матросов
В пучину кануло морей
Найдя единственный наверно способ 
Не покоряться воле чьей

Нахимов, Ушаков, Ильин и Кошка
И тысячи ещё имён
Тебя ковали понемножку
С тех давних незапамятных времён

Ты славу городам принёс
Тебя они встречают стоя
Пусть выплакано ими море слёз
Но этого всего ты стоишь

Теперь по-больше у нас флота
Добавился подводный и воздушный флот
И там кипит военная работа
И как всегда тебя дождётся порт

Семь футов под килем желая
Ещё желаю кораблям всегда
Пусть возвращаются к тому кто провожает
И не сбивайтесь с курса никогда


                  О войне
Тишину на куски самолётов армада
Разорвала своими крестами
Вырвав юность из Летнего сада
Поменяв всё не свете местами

Звуки школьного вальса звучали
Столько планов нарушилось враз
В бой “Прощаньем Славянки” позвали
Полюбивших тогда в первый раз

Молодёжь сразу стала взрослее
Всем на фронт убежать захотелось
Стали волосы взрослых белее
Была мирная жизнь-куда делась?

Настоящий мужчина был воин
Не жалел живота своего
Иногда и один на всё поле
Против сотни врагов на него

Своим телом на доты ложились
С пистолетом бросались на танки
Гимнастёрки от крови дымились
Умирали на круге баранки

А девчёнки, рабыни санбата
Позывными наполнив эфир
Выручали, спасали солдата
Шли в огонь, куда вёл командир

И махорку курить научились
Выпивать фронтовые сто грамм
Довоенные сны ещё снились
И рассвет по зелёным лугам

На устах поселилась Она
Вместо доброй весёлой улыбки
То короткое слово Война
Результат безнадёжной ошибки

Сил хватило её победить
Тем безусым и старым воякам
Одолеть, отогнать и разбить
Зарастают поля алым маком

Не застал я войну, не успел, я родился немного попозже
Но на фронт я конечно хотел, до сих пор это чувствую кожей

Пусть светлее становится небо, но память войну не забудет
Я всё помню, хотя я и не был, не судивши, судим и не будет

----------

